# Crows bathing in chimney smoke... why?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I got my camera out when I saw these guys preening in the chimney smoke! What are they doing??

Youtube - Crows bathing in... chimney smoke?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

They use the smoke for parasites, Lice/mites'etc.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some species of corvids (crows, magpies, jackdaws, etc)will do this in order to remove external parasites such as feather lice or mites. 

They will also roll in ant's nests to aggravate the ants into expelling their defensive acidic spray onto the bird's feathers, which helps rid them of some of the parasites too.

Very clever birds!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love corvids. Such smart little things!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I love corvids. Such smart little things!!


Me too Jen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to handrear crows every year when I still lived at home. I really miss it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I used to handrear crows every year when I still lived at home. I really miss it.


Aren't they great when being reared? My last crow I reared was called Maude & she would come running as soon as she heard my voice! :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Jackdaw who follows me about at feeding time up the kennels. He or she follows me from paddock to paddock as i feed the dogs. This is one brave bird, he or she risks life & limb trying to pick up any left over biscuit that has been spilt out of the bowls (Greyhounds love chasing Jackdaws :lol2. Aren't Jackdaws related to Mynah (sp?) birds too & have the ability to talk?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aren't they great when being reared? My last crow I reared was called Maude & she would come running as soon as she heard my voice! :lol2:


 
Loved every minute of it!! Such amazingly under-rated critters!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I have a Jackdaw who follows me about at feeding time up the kennels. He or she follows me from paddock to paddock as i feed the dogs. This is one brave bird, he or she risks life & limb trying to pick up any left over biscuit that has been spilt out of the bowls (Greyhounds love chasing Jackdaws :lol2. Aren't Jackdaws related to Mynah (sp?) birds too & have the ability to talk?


No, Mynah Birds are a mamber of the Starling family. European Starlings can 'talk'. Aparently some corvids can 'talk' too.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Aren't Jackdaws related to Mynah (sp?) birds too & have the ability to talk?


Though both have the ability to talk/mimic, Mynah bird species are a member of the starling family.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> I love corvids. Such smart little things!!


That they are:2thumb:.

Australian crows have leant how to eat cane toads with out being poisoned.
They flip them over and stab at the throat, to get to the tasty bits lol.









And in japan they use the car to crack nuts, And use the zebra crossing to get the nuts.YouTube - Smart Crows in Japan


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I've always wanted to raise a crow or magpie but I don't know enough about birds


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> I've always wanted to raise a crow or magpie but I don't know enough about birds



they are awsome!! we had a couple of super friendly hand reared ones at the owl rescue center i used to live at... never hand reared one though... hand reared lots of owls and eagles and other wild birds though... i miss it sooo much!!!


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

some years ago I reared a baby Magpie who was stranded with a damaged shoulder -got vet permission to keep him/her and sadly lost him of a heart attack at 4 years old .great character learnt to say hallo and alright and do wolf whistles.
however quiet viscious at times and i was used to wearing oven gloves and big furry slippers as protection an they like to get on your head and hammer away at it :gasp:
then later i found a baby crow atranded in tesco's petrol station forecourt begging for food ! he /she came to stay until it could fly then went to a wildlife hospital to be released on their land -he was great very gentle and began to say hallo 
the most difficult to rear was a tiny day old Greenfinch chick my vet who was my boss somehow managed to deposit on me :lol2: she was called Olive and very sadly died last year at nearly 4 years old .
I'm a cat person and a rat person but inside me there is also a deep love of birds.


----------

